# Served the papers but.....



## Thorn407 (Jun 22, 2011)

She had them served at my mother house. And it freaked my mom out. she did not hear the door so all that was left was a card from the Sheriff. She doesn't have the address where I'm at. so is this even legal?

Oh and she is back from NY loooks like she lied again and just used up her vacation days. Man I really don't want to run into her but I have the feeling I will.......:scratchhead:


----------

